# تحميل فيديو كورس ccnp tshoot 642-832



## momen84 (5 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 

ده كورس فيديو CCNP TSHOOT 642-832 لشرح امتحان ال Cisco حجم الملف كامل 900 ميجا بايت


رابط التحميل من علي MediaFire و Uploaded.net و 180uploaded.com 


كلمة سر فك الضغط : momen84​


----------



## momen84 (5 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

اسف جدا للخطأ اللي حصل....اسم الموضوع صحيح هو CBT Nuggets - Certified Ethical Hacker v5 Videos....ارجو المعذرة و انا احاول ان اصحح الموضوع لكن يوجد خطأ من عندي !!!


----------



## momen84 (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*تعديل روابط الموضوع*

السلام عليكم

تم رفع الموضوع الاصلي و تصحيح الروابط......المجموع الكلي لحجم الملف 1.79 جيجا بايت

الروابط الصحيحة هي:

MediaFire.com

Part 1 (200 MB)
Part 2 (200 MB)
Part 3 (200 MB)
Part 4 (200 MB)
Part 5 (143 MB)


Uploaded.net

Part 1 (200 MB)
Part 2 (200 MB)
Part 3 (200 MB)
Part 4 (200 MB)
Part 5 (143 MB)

180upload.com

Part 1 (200 MB)
Part 2 (200 MB)
Part 3 (200 MB)
Part 4 (200 MB)
Part 5 (143 MB)


كلمة سر فك ضغط الملف = momen84​


----------

